

Migrate from FeedBurner - vayan
http://feedpress.it

======
josteink
Talking about migrating away from US-based cloud-services... In an age of NSA
masss-surveilance and service-providers getting hit with secret requests for
information, it seems the only thing you can actually trust is open-source
software you host yourself.

Does anyone have a good guide or experience moving from Google apps to a
completely self-hosted open-source solution for email, contact-management and
calendering?

Can you make all of this (more or less) seamlessly integrate with mobile-
platforms like Android?

iOS is obviously not a trust-worthy solution, and Android, while _owned_ by
Google is at least open-source. If you go super-paranoid you _can_ always
builds not integrating with Google's services in any way.

------
antr
My company has a blog with c. 40,000 RSS subs, and the most valuable
FeedBurner feature is the tracking/visitor display option. On the other hand,
this new service wants users to pay for it... competing with free tends to be
a lost battle.

~~~
robotmay
I suppose they're betting on people who don't want to trust Google with
anything regarding RSS these days. I wouldn't think FeedBurner will be shut
down (as it must be useful for crawling), but I could understand people being
worried.

~~~
antr
I understand the whole "trusting Google" thing, but RSS ain't email or search
behaviour. These RSS services are simply passthrough/syndication services, and
no real sensitive data is handled (unless I'm missing something else?).

~~~
michh
Google has been killing most of its RSS-related products (most notably
Reader). People are concerned FeedBurner might be next.

~~~
PavlovsCat
Yeah, worrying about Feedburner is not new.

[http://css-tricks.com/lets-say-feedburner-shuts-down/](http://css-
tricks.com/lets-say-feedburner-shuts-down/)

This recent NSA stuff may help with motivating people to actually switch, but
it's not really needed as a reason.

------
lingben
huh, seems they changed their name/URL from uri.lv to feedpress.it

